# older harvest



## thomasbagnell (May 9, 2021)

im just lookin for someone to say good or bad so i can adjust


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 9, 2021)

more older girls i thought done well


----------



## Growdude (May 10, 2021)

I would look close at the underside of the leaves, last pic looks like mites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Agree^^^^^
Look for upper leaf spotting like this 




And under each leaf for the mites , you will probably need a jewelers loop


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

You got em bad my friend.   Hopefully you can limp to harvest.   Make sure you clean and bomb the room thoroughly before your next grow.   I hate the little pricks.


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 11, 2021)

Growdude said:


> I would look close at the underside of the leaves, last pic looks like mites


oh you wouldnt believe the battle i had with them stupid mites


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2021)

Oh yes we would because it has happened to most everyone who grows any kind Of plant. Little fuckers ruined my tomatoes a few yrs back.


----------

